# vi-lhe/fiz-lhe fazer algo



## Nino83

Olá a todos. 

Queria fazer uma pergunta sobre as frases infinitivas introducidas pelos verbos causativos e de percepção. 

Não há problemas quando houver um verbo intransitivo na frase subordinada. O sujeito da subordinada é no caso acusativo. 

L’ho visto andare a scuola. Je l’ai vu aller à l’école. Lo he visto ir a la escola. Vi-o ir à escola. 

Mas quando tiver um verbo transitivo com objeto direito na subordinada, em italiano, francês e espanhol há dois opções: 

L’ho visto fare molte cose. Je l’ai vu faire beaucoup de choses. Lo he visto hacer muchas cosas. Vi-o fazer muitas coisas. --> o pronome é no acusativo

Gli ho visto fare molte cose. Je lui a vu faire beaucoup de choses. Le he visto hacer muchas cosas. Vi-lhe fazer muitas coisas. --> o pronome du sujeito da subordinada é no dativo 

Isto acontece para diferenciar o sujeto (no dativo) do objeto (no acusativo) da subordinata. 
Assim, pode-se escrever a frase nesta maneira: 

gliele ho viste fare. je les lui ai vu faire. se las he visto hacer. vi-lhas fazer 

Agora, li nesta página http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=15492 que o sujeto da subordinada pode-se escrever no dativo com o verbo "fazer" mas não com o verbo "ver". 
Portanto a frase "fiz-lhe fazer muitas coisas/fiz-lhas fazer" seria correcta pelo contrário a frase "vi-lhe fazer muitas coisas/vi-lhas fazer" seria errada. 

Tenho mais dúvidas que antes. Nesta página http://www.migalhas.com.br/Gramatig...48-Vio+fechar+o+cofre+ou+Vilhe+fechar+o+cofre diz-se que a frase "Vi-lhe fechar o cofre" está correcta. 
Há duas opinões discordantes sobre o assunto.  

O que você pensam? 

cumprimentos


----------



## J. Bailica

Eu prefiro "vi-o fazer...". Também usaria sempre "vi-o fechar...", e não "vi-lhe fechar...". Mas já tenho encontrado exemplos em sentido contrário. Penso que sobretudo no Brasil - e talvez em textos antigos, por exemplo, mas não estou certo - se usa por vezes o 'lhe' em situações nas quais eu não recorreria a esse pronome.


----------



## Nino83

Mas aqui não estamos a falar de "vi-lhe ontem" em lugar de "vi-o ontem" (neste caso a primera frase é claramente errada), mas de frases infinitivas. 
E o que pensa sobre "fiz-lhe fazer algo"? É sempre uma alternativa gramaticalmente correcta de "fi-lo fazer algo"?


----------



## J. Bailica

Nino83 said:


> Mas aqui não estamos a falar de "vi-lhe ontem" em lugar de "vi-o ontem" (neste caso a primera frase é claramente errada), mas de frases infinitivas.
> E o que pensa sobre "fiz-lhe fazer algo"? É sempre uma alternativa gramaticalmente correcta de "fiz-o fazer algo"?



Sim, com 'fazer' não vejo problemas em usar quer um quer outro pronome. Ex:_ fiz-lhe pagar cara a derrota; fi-lo pagar cara a derrota_ (embora prefira o segundo, não sei porquê; mas já em _fiz-lhe/lo ver os seus erros_, por exemplo, não só ambas estão corretas como nem consigo detetar uma preferência).
O mais estranho no caso que você deu é mesmo a repetição do 'fazer'; mas essa é uma questão de prosódia, ou coisa assim, e não de gramática


----------



## xiskxisk

Vi-lhe não me parece correcto.

Normalmente o lhe significa algo que se faz a alguém. Eu mostrei-lhe: eu mostrei "a ele", eu fiz-lhe: "eu fiz a ele". No entanto o verbo ver não é algo que se faça a alguém, eu posso mostrar a alguém, fazer a alguém, mas vejo alguém e não vejo "a" alguém.

No máximo, entenderia vi-lhe como "vi nele". Eu vi nele um grande coração: eu vi-lhe um grande coração. Mas ainda assim é um tipo de construção que não me soa nada usual.

Fiz-lhe fazer algo também é estranho. Diria fi-lo (não fiz-o) fazer algo. Apenas usaria fiz-lhe para dizer que fiz algo "para ele" ou "a ele": fiz-lhe um desenho, fiz-lhe mal.


----------



## Nino83

J. Bailica said:


> O mais estranho no caso que você deu é mesmo a repetição do 'fazer'; mas essa é uma questão de prosódia, ou coisa assim, e não de gramática



Escrevi a frase assim (com o verbo genérico "fazer") para facilitar futuras pesquisas no forum (visto que esta é a forma mais usada nos dicionários). 

Portanto "vi-lhe ganhar vários jogos", por exemplo, soa-lhe estranho. 

muito obrigado pelas respostas


----------



## Alentugano

Nino83 said:


> Escrevei a frase assim (com o verbo genérico "fazer") para facilitar futuras pesquisas no forum (visto que esta é a forma mais usada nos dicionários).
> 
> Portanto "vi-lhe ganhar vários jogos", por exemplo, soa-lhe estranho.
> 
> muito obrigado pelas respostas



_Vi-lhe ganhar vários jogos_ é, de facto, estranho, pelo menos em português lusitano.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, Antelugano. 
Portanto o português é diferente nisto das outras línguas românicas. 
Mas o dativo, embora seja raro, seria gramatical?


----------



## Alentugano

Nino83, não sei responder a essa questão. Só se você colocar exemplos concretos..


----------



## anaczz

Se entendi sua pergunta, depende da regência do verbo.
Ver é intransitivo ou transitivo direto, por isso causa estranheza o "vi-lhe".
Fazer pode ser transitivo direto e/ou indireto, dessa forma "fiz-lhe" soa melhor.
No Brasil há o uso regional de "lhe" como objeto direto mas, via de regra, funciona apenas como objeto indireto.


----------



## J. Bailica

Nino83 said:


> Escrevi a frase assim (com o verbo genérico "fazer") para facilitar futuras pesquisas no forum (visto que esta é a forma mais usada nos dicionários).
> 
> Portanto "vi-lhe ganhar vários jogos", por exemplo, soa-lhe estranho.
> 
> muito obrigado pelas respostas



Sim, soa-me estranho, como os outros já disseram. Só confirmando assim a ideia de que deve poder mesmo considerar-se errado (ou seja, _provavelmente pode considerar-se errado_, para não complicar).


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> depende da regência do verbo. Ver é intransitivo ou transitivo direto



Será? Ou, pelo menos, será sempre? Então que dizer desta frase, que encontrei na net e me parece corresponder a uma construção comum em português e que, à partida, não creio que seja agramatical: '_Vi-lhe as adenóides sem Rx nem espelho'_? Ou deste trecho de Machado de Assis: '_Vi-lhe fazer um gesto para tirá-los outra vez do bolso, mas não passou do gesto; estava amuado_’. (Dom Casmurro, cap. I)?
Notem que não estou a discordar do que foi dito. Em geral não me meto em questões de gramática, que não é realmente a minha praia salvo quando são coisas evidentes ou elementares, mas não me parece que o uso de _'vi-lhe' _seja tão incomum como isso e, ademais, também não vejo porque haja de ser agramatical


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Normalmente o lhe significa algo que se faz a alguém.





anaczz said:


> Se entendi sua pergunta, depende da regência do verbo.



Os verbos "ver", "ouvir" são transitivos em italiano, francês e espanhol também. 
Diz-se "l'ho vista, je l'ai vu" (salvo que em algumas frases pode-se dizer "*le* ha visto le mutande, il *lui* a vu la culotte", literalmente "viu-*lhe *as calcinhas"). 
Portanto são verbos transitivos (com objetos diretos) mas quando estes verbos introducem uma *proposição infinitiva*, podem pedir o *dativo* (objeto indireto) se a frase subordinada tem um verbo transitivo. 

Exemplos: 
l'ho visto andare a casa, je l'ai vu aller chez-soi, vi-o ir para casa. (o verbo "ir" é intransitivo, portanto pode-se usar só o objeto direto, *lo, le*). 
l'ho visto/gli ho visto offrire dei regali, je l'ai vu/je lui ai vu donner des prèsents, vi-o/vi-lhe(?) oferecer presentes (o verbo "oferecer" é transitivo, portanto pode-se usar quer *lo/le*, quer *gli/lui*, mas o sentito é o mesmo) 
l'ho sentito arrivare, je l'ai senti arriver, ouvi-o chegar (o verbo "chegar" é intransitivo, pode-se usar só *lo, le*) 
l'ho sentito/gli ho sentito dire che..., ouvi-o/ouvi-lhe dizer que... (o verbo "dizer" é transitivo, pode-se usar quer *lo* quer *gli*). 

Nesta página http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=28428 diz-se que a forma "ouvi-lhe dizer que/algo" é correta. 

Portanto, parece que com os verbos "fazer" e "ouvir" se pode usar quer o acusativo que o dativo mas isso não é possivel com o verbo "ver".


----------



## Carfer

E este outro exemplo, mais uma vez encontrado na net (Google Books,http://books.google.pt/books?id=ffg...&ved=0CCYQ6AEwATgK#v=onepage&q=vi-lhe&f=false) de um autor que não conheço, mas cujo português não rejeito?

_'Matei um homem na semana passada. Matei um homem e não senti nada. Fizemos uma emboscada aos americanos e matámos quatro com a primeira rajada de disparos. Eles fugiram e nós fomos atrás deles. *Vi-lhe* nítida a linha das costas, do inimigo, com a espingarda na mão. *Vi-lhe *nítido o vapor da respiração enquanto corria enterrado na lama. *Vi-lhe* nítido o medo._'

E este poema do António Ramos Rosa?
*
Vi-lhe os flancos delicados*

_*Vi-lhe* os flancos delicados_

_como se tocasse o nome
de um navio.
(...)

Entre um círculo de ramos
*vi-lhe* a tímida luz do rosto
e as duas pequenas luas dos seus seios
(...)
*Vi-lhe* tremer os lábios
(...)'_


----------



## anaczz

Tem razão, Carfer, embora essa primeira construção não seja comum no Brasil, é possível e soa bem, correspondendo a "vi suas (dele) adenoides".
Segundo Evanildo Bechara 
"Os pronomes pessoais átonos me, te, se, nos, vos, lhe, lhes, podem ser usados com sentido possessivo, mormente em estilo literário, tomando-se o cuidado de evitar o abuso. "
Todos esses outros exemplos (menos o Machadiano), parecem se encaixar neste mesmo caso, de substituição de possessivos.
Creio que o exemplo de Machado de Assis já não se usa generalizadamente e se encaixa no que chamam de "lheísmo", comum, por exemplo, na Bahia.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, Carfer. 
Pode ser que esta costrução (ver/ouvir/fazer + dativo + infinitivo de um verbo transitivo) seja um pouco antiquada e que está caindo em desuso (ou já caiu, lendo os comentários dos outros membros), em português? 

A frase "ouvi-lhe dizer" (que lhe ouvi dizer") parece ainda comum. 

obrigado a todos pelas explicações 

cumprimentos


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Pode ser que esta costrução (ver/ouvir/fazer + dativo + infinitivo de um verbo transitivo) seja um pouco antiquada e que está caindo em desuso (ou já caiu, lendo os comentários dos outros membros), em português?



Eu não acho, com o devido respeito pelas opiniões em contrário. Acho que continua a usar-se, quer na língua literária (o Ramos Rosa é contemporâneo), quer na comum.



anaczz said:


> Tem razão, Carfer, embora essa primeira construção não seja comum no Brasil, é possível e soa bem, correspondendo a "vi suas (dele) adenoides".
> Segundo Evanildo Bechara
> "Os pronomes pessoais átonos me, te, se, nos, vos, lhe, lhes, podem ser usados com sentido possessivo, mormente em estilo literário, tomando-se o cuidado de evitar o abuso. "
> Todos esses outros exemplos (menos o Machadiano), parecem se encaixar neste mesmo caso, de substituição de possessivos.
> Creio que o exemplo de Machado de Assis já não se usa generalizadamente e se encaixa no que chamam de "lheísmo", comum, por exemplo, na Bahia.



Sim, é certo, mas estou convencido de que também é uma construção possível fora desses casos. Não encontrei, numa pesquisa rápida, nenhum exemplo actual, mas encontrei este poema do José Maria Teixeira de Queiroz (o pai do Eça) em http://books.google.pt/books?id=cH0...ved=0CDAQ6AEwAzgK#v=onepage&q=vi-lhe&f=false:

'_Vi-lhe falsar armaduras,
Vi-lhe hasteas quebrar na mão,
Vi-lhe abrir elmos dourados
Por ganhar teu coração_' 

É certo que é linguagem poética com quase duzentos anos, mas a mim soa-me perfeitamente moderna (excluindo, evidentemente, '_falsar'_ e _'hasteas', _que não sei se correspondem ao falar do tempo ou, como me parece mais provável, a uma exigência poética).


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> Eu não acho, com o devido respeito pelas opiniões em contrário. Acho que continua a usar-se, quer na língua literária (o Ramos Rosa é contemporâneo), quer na comum.



Portanto pode-se dizer que esta costrução é gramatical mas pouco usada pelos jovens e na língua contemporânea (salvo que naquela poética).


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Portanto pode-se dizer que esta costrução é gramatical mas pouco usada pelos jovens e na língua contemporânea (salvo que naquela poética).



Como todas as afirmações taxativas, penso que também essa tem de ser matizada. Desde logo, porque a anaczz diz que não é comum no Brasil e no que toca a Portugal, há três companheiros a dizer que não e eu a dizer que sim, quer na linguagem poética quer na comum. Três a um não faz pender a balança para o meu lado e quanto à gramaticalidade o ciberdúvidas diz que é agramatical. No geral, costumo estar de acordo com o ciberdúvidas até porque os consultores são especialistas e eu nem sequer da área sou, mas interrogo-me porque é que sem fazer grande esforço para encontrar exemplos dou logo com alguns que me fazem sentir em boa companhia. Em todo o caso, por mais convencido que esteja, não me atrevo a ir tão longe.


----------



## xiskxisk

Como disse há bocado, usaria vi-lhe como "vi algo de alguém", mas não como "vi algo a alguém".

Não vejo problema em: Vi-lhe as lágrimas escorrer pelo rosto. (estou-lhe a ver as lágrimas)

Mas preferiria: Vi-o no supermercado. (estou-o a ver)
Em vez de: Vi-lhe no supermercado.

Até acredito que a segunda forma também esteja correcta, mas não é muito usual.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Mas preferiria: Vi-o no supermercado. (estou-o a ver)
> Em vez de: Vi-lhe no supermercado.



Claramente isso não é objeto desta discussão.


----------



## Carfer

xiskxisk said:


> Mas preferiria: Vi-o no supermercado. (estou-o a ver)
> Em vez de: Vi-lhe no supermercado.
> 
> Até acredito que a segunda forma também esteja correcta, mas não é muito usual.



Pois não, não é, nem é isso que sustento (e quando digo que não é, quero dizer que não é só inusual como é, isso sim, incorrecta). Estamos a falar de casos em que há duas orações (e não apenas uma), uma principal e uma subordinada infinitiva, e em que a oração subordinada é objecto/complemento directo de '_vi_': '_vi-lhe fazer alguma coisa_' (correcto)/_'vi-o fazer alguma coisa_' (também correcto). Encontrei este autor que refere que isso só é possível quando o verbo é transitivo directo ( http://www.migalhas.com.br/Gramatig...48-Vio+fechar+o+cofre+ou+Vilhe+fechar+o+cofre), contudo há casos em que o verbo é intransitivo mas em que também não me parece que a construção seja objeccionável: '_Vi-lhe escorrer as lágrimas pelo rosto_' (como você bem refere) ou '_Vi-lhe tremer os lábios_' (do poema do Ramos Rosa que citei) que são explicáveis pela regra que a anaczz mencionou no post #15. É o que me parece


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> Encontrei este autor que refere que isso só é possível quando o verbo é transitivo directo (http://www.migalhas.com.br/Gramatig...48-Vio+fechar+o+cofre+ou+Vilhe+fechar+o+cofre)



Que é a página que "linkei" (o infopédia diz que este verbo existe também em português, ) no comentário de abertura. 



Carfer said:


> No geral, costumo estar de acordo com o ciberdúvidas até porque os consultores são especialistas e eu nem sequer da área sou, mas interrogo-me porque é que sem fazer grande esforço para encontrar exemplos dou logo com alguns que me fazem sentir em boa companhia. Em todo o caso, por mais convencido que esteja, não me atrevo a ir tão longe.



Mas não me surpreende muito que algumas contruções gramaticais estejam para se tornar obsoletas em português. 
Por exemplo, sempre sobre o verbo causativo "fazer", em português não há uma construção sintática como "have something done", portanto nas outras línguas há diferenca entre "he cuts his hair" (si taglia i capelli, il se coupe les cheveux, se corta el pelo) e "he has his hair cut" (si fa tagliare i capelli, il se fait couper les cheveux, se hace cortar el pelo). Na primera frase a pessoa corta ele mesmo seu cabelo, na segunda é o barbeiro que lhe corta o cabelo. Em português diz-se sempre "ele corta o cabelo". 

Parece que o português há uma tendência major para a semplificação que as outras línguas (conjugações verbais, omissão dos pronomes átonos e, como neste caso, simplificação na sintaxe, mantendo a construção mais regular, ou seja aquela com o acusativo). 

Ao contrário do que cantava Lyra ("no afro-cubano vai complicando") parece que no português vai simplificando.  

EDIT: 
Por exemplo, também com o verbo "ouvir" (que é, como "ver", transitivo direto), Ciberdúvidas diz que o dativo nestas frases (ver/ouvir/fazer + dativo lhe/lhes + infinitivo + objeto direto) é "uma construção perfeitamente legítima, talvez hoje com certo tom *antiquado*" (no exemplo, "Ouvi-lhe dizer disparates"). 
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=28428 

cumprimentos


----------

